# SPA TURBO manifold!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Just found this!!!

SPA TURBO manifold for the 5 cylinder!





































Turbo collector for Jetta MK V / 5 cil.
Code.: TMW17


-Application: Jetta MK V Motor 2.5 20V FSI
-Compatible turbos T3 and T3/T4 

SPA turbo is based of Brasil...

I know Black Forrest Industries started carrying their turbos not long ago... maybe they can get this for those who are interested...

link >>> http://www.spaturbo.com.br/joomla//...cturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,102/
:thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

good finding:thumbup:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Great find. Just did a google search this morning and didn't have any new results. 

Anyone know if this is a bottom or top mount? I can't picture how a turbo would top mount that with the weird angle of the flange.

-E


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I believe its a bottom mount


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

i checked on the US website and it isnt listed, or is that a different company from the SPA turbo of brasil


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

It's a bottom mount and it costs $600 shipped plus customs fees whatever those are and yes it is spa in Brazil! I looked into it months ago but just go with the c2 mani since its cheaper if the quote I got is accurate. Or get a tubular made.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

SPA has a division here in the US that stocks those...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> SPA has a division here in the US that stocks those...


They still do? My buddy who works at Hs tuning doesn't have it on the spa order sheet. If still available where can it be found? Price? I know a few people in our car club that want these.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Those bastards didn't even double drill it for T4... WTF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> SPA has a division here in the US that stocks those...


LOL ya right. Those guys are the most unorganized bunch of ar-tards ever. That's why we gave up on selling spa product. 

They wanted us to do a 15 piece distributor buy in or something, but then only had like 7 of the 15 in stock, and tried to backorder the other 8 and charge us the higher price level for all. Then they suggested we order some honda / bmw / whatever manifolds to make the 15 qty. :banghead:

That said, I'll call on monday and see if we can procure these.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> LOL ya right. Those guys are the most unorganized bunch of ar-tards ever. That's why we gave up on selling spa product.
> 
> They wanted us to do a 15 piece distributor buy in or something, but then only had like 7 of the 15 in stock, and tried to backorder the other 8 and charge us the higher price level for all. Then they suggested we order some honda / bmw / whatever manifolds to make the 15 qty. :banghead:
> 
> That said, I'll call on monday and see if we can procure these.


tell me about it! When I called spa about the mani in the spring they had no clue what I was talkin about!:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> LOL ya right. Those guys are the most unorganized bunch of ar-tards ever. That's why we gave up on selling spa product.
> 
> They wanted us to do a 15 piece distributor buy in or something, but then only had like 7 of the 15 in stock, and tried to backorder the other 8 and charge us the higher price level for all. Then they suggested we order some honda / bmw / whatever manifolds to make the 15 qty. :banghead:
> 
> That said, I'll call on monday and see if we can procure these.


:laugh::thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

~kInG~ said:


> Just found this!!!
> 
> SPA TURBO manifold for the 5 cylinder!
> 
> ...


Yes, we actually do have some of those on the way to us here in the good ol' USofA. As soon as we get our hands on them they will be up on our website:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Idea of ur price? Or will u not know till they come in?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

so i actually held one of these yesturday and its actually a nice manifold. imo its better than the c2 log manifold. it is bottom mount, weighs about 13 or 14lbs. it is t3 drilled but so what still a huge selection of turbos. one of the nicest cast manifolds ive seen. _i was told that the c2 log manifold has had malfunctions, cracks at the welds from the weight of the turbo...._ dont know if thats true but it is info being passed around. apparently the SPA has a high nickel content which helps keep temps down, also the internals of the manifold are nice and big, and very smooth for a cast piece :laugh: i bought one for way way less than i was quoted which was around 700$... the only part i dont like but will deal with is the waste gate flange on the top. but i made a v band 90* adapter to put it toward the fire wall so i dont have to run such a long dump tube.. i say get this and a 500hp rated turbo from them for less than 1000$


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> so i actually held one of these yesturday and its actually a nice manifold. imo its better than the c2 log manifold. it is bottom mount, weighs about 13 or 14lbs. it is t3 drilled but so what still a huge selection of turbos. one of the nicest cast manifolds ive seen. _i was told that the c2 log manifold has had malfunctions, cracks at the welds from the weight of the turbo...._ dont know if thats true but it is info being passed around. apparently the SPA has a high nickel content which helps keep temps down, also the internals of the manifold are nice and big, and very smooth for a cast piece :laugh: i bought one for way way less than i was quoted which was around 700$... the only part i dont like but will deal with is the waste gate flange on the top. but i made a v band 90* adapter to put it toward the fire wall so i dont have to run such a long dump tube.. i say get this and a 500hp rated turbo from them for less than 1000$


With the original C2 manifold yes. I had my replaced by C2 at no cost to me. I had 10k miles on the original manifold before failure. And I have 20k miles on the new manifold with no issues at all. 

At H2O C2 had a new cast manifold on display for I want to say $299


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> so i actually held one of these yesturday and its actually a nice manifold. imo its better than the c2 log manifold. it is bottom mount, weighs about 13 or 14lbs. it is t3 drilled but so what still a huge selection of turbos. one of the nicest cast manifolds ive seen. _i was told that the c2 log manifold has had malfunctions, cracks at the welds from the weight of the turbo...._ dont know if thats true but it is info being passed around. apparently the SPA has a high nickel content which helps keep temps down, also the internals of the manifold are nice and big, and very smooth for a cast piece :laugh: i bought one for way way less than i was quoted which was around 700$... the only part i dont like but will deal with is the waste gate flange on the top. but i made a v band 90* adapter to put it toward the fire wall so i dont have to run such a long dump tube.. i say get this and a 500hp rated turbo from them for less than 1000$



how much do you expect to spend by doing a custom kit?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

since i have hook-ups for parts maybe $2500 out of my pocket but when i do the build thread im building the car twice. once at a penny pincher 350hp build, and the final all out 500-600whp+ awd haldex rabbit hopefully by h20 next year. i have to spent about 3000+ on haldex, tranny, clutch,axles,driveshaft... i do say go the spa manifold because its heavy duty casting goodness!:laugh: the c2 compared to this just looks week and scary! ....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> [...] for I want to say $299


i think so too


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm this interests me now in possibly doing a custom kit as well. how much is R.A.I selling the manifold for and which turbo did you buy from them.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

i do not yet have the ability to say where im getting it. but i will say not r.a.i, bfi, integrated... as far as c2 cast manifold, it wont compare, this thing is heavy, strong, and 299 sounds a little to cheap. idk thats just my opinion.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

f*** it... i want it. i have been watching your site BFI :sly: 


noob question:

If i piece my own kit together ... do i have to use something like a C2 tune, or can I have it dynotuned locally w/o standalone? 

I don't want to just accumulate a mound of useless parts. LOL


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you can use standalone, but you need something to control the dual cam phasing or something like it..

there is EVMS, 034, Megasquirt.

you can also buy "pre done" software such as C2 and Unitronic. (yes, they have the software ready)

edit:
funny thing! just yesterday i was wondering the same thing... and last night i sent a PM to andre about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> f*** it... i want it. i have been watching your site BFI :sly:
> 
> 
> noob question:
> ...


 They are on the way from SPA, I should have them by the end of this month


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

its fine i already have one, dei has them on their site but they said spa told them only 12 manifolds are being sent to america to be split amongst their dealers.. as of right now i have the only one as im told from hs tuning.

edit: my claim of only one was based on hs having mine in their possession for a few months :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

We have these currently available at $399.00 --> https://www.20squared.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=21855


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

DEI called me today. My manifold is being shipped at this very moment


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have these currently available at $399.00 --> https://www.20squared.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=21855


if u really have them i have 4 people asking about them. ill send em ur way

Dei gave hs tuning mine and told them that they had a few on order to their facility in avon lake. nice to see they got them in and sent one out :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> DEI called me today. My manifold is being shipped at this very moment


ull be happy with it. its nice. just dont stick ur fingers in the runners ull get cut.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll include free shipping to the first two (2) orders for one of these!


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

You can find all of that SPA stuff on EBAY on the cheap.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Lloyd Plumtree said:


> You can find all of that SPA stuff on EBAY on the cheap.


not this one!:sly: plus spa prices are pretty much the same as everywhere that sells them just with free shipping... and its ebay....


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin, how soon till you start your build?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> kevin, how soon till you start your build?


not happening till spring. i have not finished my other projects. plus whats the point of installing a turbo when there is a foot of snow outside.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Manifold just showed up  oh boy is it prettyyyyyyyyy. Now to order my turbo! Thanks to DEI for the hookup! http://www.designengineering.com/ca.../turbo-manifolds/volkswagen/vw-25l-i5-20v-fsi


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Brabbit32 said:


> Manifold just showed up  oh boy is it prettyyyyyyyyy. Now to order my turbo! Thanks to DEI for the hookup! http://www.designengineering.com/ca.../turbo-manifolds/volkswagen/vw-25l-i5-20v-fsi


:thumbup:


----------

